# Anyone Fish Out Of A Float Tube?



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Since there are so many fishing SUP/kayak/canoe saltwater, now even with inflatables does anyone fish flats, off the beaches or freshwater with what is mostly used for Stillwater ?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Left my small kick pontoon with a friend in the Black Hills when I came to FL. Glad I did after seeing as many gators as I have so far. Dangling legs might interest them too much. Maybe a native Floridian could comment..


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a float tube, two kayaks and a skiff. Never used the float tube, used the hell out of the kayaks and now I pretty much only fish the skiff. Not interested in going slow and having my legs dangling in the water. I’d rather wade or kayak.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2018)

eightwt said:


> Left my small kick pontoon with a friend in the Black Hills when I came to FL. Glad I did after seeing as many gators as I have so far. Dangling legs might interest them too much. Maybe a native Floridian could comment..


Had a couple different opinions from Floridians that either swam alongside of gators growing up & those that fish in shark infested waters which really prefer not to get in the water. Rarely wet wade freshwater in Florida as what was routine up north or out west since there's also cottonmouths, water moccassins, otters & other toothy critters where copperheads & rattlers would get out of the way using the fly rod tip as a whip; but do wade flats sight fishing where other than dolphins hydroplaning for a snack the worst has been oyster reefs & nettles as sharks don't seem to be in knee deep water all that frequently.


----------

